# BBQ Cookbook Giveaway



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2019)

This is a giveaway  for a copy of,








On Wednesday the 1st 2020 I will use a random number generator to pick a post number from the replies.
 If number generated isn't an entry, post before it will win, e.g. post #4 isn't an entry so #3 would win.
To enter, post "I want it!", and a Qview pic.
One entry per person.

Let the game begin!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## DrewJ (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 27, 2019)

I don't, Santa beat you to the punch! RAY


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it.


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 27, 2019)

I WANT IT!


----------



## xray (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Whiskyb (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it....


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## sky monkey (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 27, 2019)

I got this book Christmas morning and started in on it today after seeing this post. It's far more than just another cookbook, a riveting read that's hard to put down. To whoever is so fortunate to be chosen by Chile's wonderful gesture, you won't be disappointed. A word of advise, don't just skip to the "how to" sections, you'd be cheating yourself if you did. RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I got this book Christmas morning and started in on it today after seeing this post. It's far more than just another cookbook, a riveting read that's hard to put down. To whoever is so fortunate to be chosen by Chile's wonderful gesture, you won't be disappointed. A word of advise, don't just skip to the "how to" sections, you'd be cheating yourself if you did. RAY


Franklin's story of his humble beginnings in BBQ are indeed inspiring, shows what some perseverance and hard work can be turned into.
He is living proof of the reality of the American Dream.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 27, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I don't, Santa beat you to the punch! RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Santa brought me a copy not realizing I already had one, so I'm passing it on to one lucky person here.


----------



## seenred (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!







Good on ya Chile!

Red


----------



## dave17a (Dec 27, 2019)

I want


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it!














Thanks John!


----------



## johndeer (Dec 27, 2019)

I want it


----------



## Steve H (Dec 28, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice job Chile!

Another reason why this site is fantastic....You, Robert (tx smoker) and Steve are shining examples.

*BIG LIKE!*

John


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 28, 2019)

Thanks for your generosity Chili.
I want it . . .


----------



## greatfx1959 (Dec 28, 2019)

I want it!!! thanks john!


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 28, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Chile! Another reason why this site is fantastic....You, Robert (tx smoker) and Steve are shining examples.* BIG LIKE!* John [/QUOTE



You hit nail squarely on the head with that statement John, I agree 100%. If you aren't so fortunate as to be The Chosen One I'll let you *borrow* my copy for a couple of weeks, tho I'll surely be wanting it returned. I'm about halfway thru the book now having only skipped the section about building your own smoker. This book is just about a required manifesto for anyone with a offset stick burner, Franklin pretty much focuses on those so far. I've already picked up a load of tricks on technique and I've yet to get to the section where meat is on the grill, kind of amazing how much *I don't* know. I thought I was getting pretty darned good with my SQ36, I now realize I've just scratched the surface. RAY


----------



## Tinbeers (Dec 28, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## rcpandr (Dec 28, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## dj mishima (Dec 28, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 28, 2019)

dj mishima said:


> I want it!
> View attachment 425656


LOL... Is that supposed to be a cat passing gas?  That's what I see.


----------



## siege (Dec 28, 2019)

Oh dear, how to cook a 16 # strip loin ?.....hmmm maybe look in a BBQ cookbook...I want it !


----------



## phatbac (Dec 29, 2019)

I want it....






Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 29, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> You hit nail squarely on the head with that statement John, I agree 100%. If you aren't so fortunate as to be The Chosen One I'll let you *borrow* my copy for a couple of weeks, tho I'll surely be wanting it returned. I'm about halfway thru the book now having only skipped the section about building your own smoker. This book is just about a required manifesto for anyone with a offset stick burner, Franklin pretty much focuses on those so far. I've already picked up a load of tricks on technique and I've yet to get to the section where meat is on the grill, kind of amazing how much *I don't* know. I thought I was getting pretty darned good with my SQ36, I now realize I've just scratched the surface. RAY



Ray thanks for the offer, I will take you up on that....but I will lend you my "Big Bob Gibson's BBQ Book" by Chris Lilly for you to read while I read this one. It is a great book also. Definitely a must read.

John


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 29, 2019)

John...I don't really need or want the cookbook but I do want to chime in on what a great gesture you've made. This sir is the personification of everything that's so great about this forum. Not only sharing recipes and ideas but also sharing our blessings. In addition to wanting to give the accolades for the generous offer, I'll be the first to state that I've LOVED this thread due to the amazing array of food that folks have posted. Holy cow!! I don't think I've ever seen this much insanely good food in one thread ever!! That was a great idea asking folks to do more than just say "I want it". Hats off once again to you my friend!!

Completely blown away
Robert


----------



## isitdoneyet (Dec 29, 2019)

I want it.









Thanks for your generosity.
Interesting to see all the different Q.


----------



## fished (Dec 29, 2019)

I've had his brisket, it's good, very good I thought.  I haven't had anything else he cooks.  I wouldn't wait in the long lines to get it.  Someone at work bought some and gave me a sample.


----------



## dj mishima (Dec 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> LOL... Is that supposed to be a cat passing gas?  That's what I see.



It's Nyan cat, lol.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyan_Cat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 29, 2019)

I want that


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 29, 2019)

What I learned from reading the Franklin book the last couple of days is really paying off. I now have heat control dialed in like a watch, no big spikes in temp when adding more splits. I never knew guys smoked on offsets with the door open before reading this, Aaron* always *has the door open at least a crack. I've been + / - five degrees of 250º for a hour and a half, able to work larger splits for longer periods of time, and the smoke coming out of the stack is invisible unless I look at under the right circumstances. It's a wonderful life! RAY


----------



## waynl (Dec 29, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 29, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it, please.


----------



## alreegator (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Alphonse (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## krj (Dec 30, 2019)

Sign me up.


----------



## clifish (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 30, 2019)

krj

You'll be wanting to edit your post for entry.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Dec 30, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Jasonhikes5 (Dec 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> This is a giveaway  for a copy of,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I want it!"


----------



## kawboy (Dec 31, 2019)

I want it! Please.


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 31, 2019)

I want it!


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 31, 2019)

I want it!
Thank you for the generous gift.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!
My random generator gave me #19.


 seenred
 is my winner, congrats man!
Please PM your mailing address.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 1, 2020)

I want it!

A very nice gesture Chile!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Jan 1, 2020)

Lol, Too late to the party once again.


----------



## beemanover (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## beemanover (Jan 1, 2020)

Gotta love it and want it


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 1, 2020)

seenred said:


> I want it!
> 
> View attachment 425483
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the win!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2020)

beemanover said:


> Gotta love it and want it


A day late and a rib short...  Try again another time.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2020)

olecrosseyes said:


> Lol, Too late to the party once again.


Bummer man.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow, I feel like such a loser man....


----------



## seenred (Jan 1, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Happy New Year!
> My random generator gave me #19.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!  How ‘bout that!  I’m looking forward to reading and using this cookbook for sure!

PM sent with mailing info...

Thanks Chile...you’re awesome!

Red


----------



## seenred (Jan 1, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Congratulations on the win!!



Thanks Brother!

Red


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 1, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Happy New Year!
> My random generator gave me #19.
> ...


I hope you set the _n_ higher than 19.
Again thanks for your generosity.

Congratulations to 

 seenred


----------

